# 1. Mai Tagestour



## rayc (25. April 2007)

Ich habe eine Tour für einige Leute aus den Taunus (AWBer) in unserer Ecke geplant und gerade das okay bekommen.

Wer Interesse hat darf gerne mitfahren.

Start Di, 1.5 um 9:00 an der Villa Journal in Jugenheim
Tourdauer incl. Mittagseinkehr umd Pausen: 9-10 h
80 km und 2500 Hm.

Strecke:
Heilgenberg (trail), Meli, Fallininie (trail), Auerbacher Schloß, Trail nach
Hochstätten, Selterswasser-Trail, Felsberg, Riesensarg-Trail, Lützelbach,
Wildfrauen-trail (HIGHLIGHT), hoch nach Lützelbach, Neunkirchen (Mittag).
Rodenstein (HIGHLIGHT) (neuer Trail), Freiheit, Neunkirchner Höhe (Trail), Raupenstein-trail, Kolmbach, blauer Balken (trail) bis Knodner Kopf (trail), Knodner Bach-Trail, Reichenbach-Trail, (ab Reichenbach könnte man abkürzen), Felsenmeer, Felsberg, Trail zur Kuralpe, Frankenstein, Rinne (DH-Strecke), Trail nach Malchen, Villa.

Start habe ich bewusst auf 9:00 gelegt, damit wir nicht von Anfang an mit
Zeitdruck fahren. Ortskundige haben genügend Ausstiegsmöglichkeiten, aber mir ist es lieber wenn Mitfahrer das nicht von vorne rein einplanen.
Ortsunkundige müssen bis zum bitteren Ende durchhalten 

Ich habe 7,5 h Fahrzeit und 1 h Mittagspause in Lützelbach oder Neunkirchen geplant. Der relativ hohe Trailantail drückt natürlich das Tempo.

Interesse?

Ray


----------



## Tobsn (25. April 2007)

rayc schrieb:


> ...Wer Interesse hat darf gerne mitfahren...



Da meld ich doch mal interesse an.  

Sind Odw-Biker I und II auch am Start?

Ach ja, wo ist die Villa Journal in Jugenheim?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (25. April 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Da meld ich doch mal interesse an.
> 
> Sind Odw-Biker I und II auch am Start?
> 
> Ach ja, wo ist die Villa Journal in Jugenheim?



Jugenheim, Kreuzung Ludwigstrasse/Bahnhofstrasse.
http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...qMsuNUoOc7xxoDhZJLVbWVJLwgDxJCk9Sha#map1-link
Anfahrt mit der Bahn bis Bickenbach. etwa 10-15 min mit den Bike bis zur Villa.

Ob Odw-Biker I und II mitkommen weis ich nicht.
Seit ihren RR-Urlaub auf Malle habe ich nichts mehr von den beiden gehört. Evt. sind sie dort abgesoffen?  

Erinnere mich daran, dir meine Handy-Nr zu geben.

Ray


----------



## Tobsn (25. April 2007)

Habs auch gefunden.  
A5, Ausfahrt Seeheim-Jugenheim, Richtung Seeheim-Jugenheim immer geradeaus. Man kommt direkt nach Seeheim-Jugenheim Ortsteil Jugenheim. Über die Straßenbahnschienen, dann noch ca. 150m
Treffpunkt ist das Bistro Villa Journal.




rayc schrieb:


> Ob Odw-Biker I und II mitkommen weis ich nicht.
> Seit ihren RR-Urlaub auf Malle habe ich nichts mehr von den beiden gehört. Evt. sind sie dort abgesoffen?



Der war Böse    Paar Kollegen von mir waren auch vor zwei Wochen dort, hab denen täglich den aktuellen Wetterbericht geschickt.  
Aber sie leben noch, hab die Woche schon mit denen gemailt.

@Odw-biker I und II : vergesst meine CD nicht.


----------



## Tobsn (26. April 2007)

rayc schrieb:


> ...Ich habe 7,5 h Fahrzeit und 1 h Mittagspause in...



Da will wohl keiner außer Rayc und mir mit . 
Dann kann ich ja das Geld für die Mittagspause daheim lassen.  

BITTE lasst mich nicht allein mit Rayc


----------



## rayc (26. April 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Da will wohl keiner außer Rayc und mir mit .
> Dann kann ich ja das Geld für die Mittagspause daheim lassen.
> 
> BITTE lasst mich nicht allein mit Rayc



Es kommen noch nadere mit.
Wie gesagt die Tour ist auf Wunsch 2er AWBer enstanden.

blackbike, laufand und evt. weitere.
Von den Melibokus-Biker (siehe www.melibokus-biker.de) kommen momentan TROJAN, Yvusch und panasch mit (IBC-namen weis ich gerade nicht).

Vielleicht kannst du @calimero (Flo) überreden, er sollte aber vorher über Berge anfahren , sonst ist er nicht ausgelastet.

Also sind wir momentan zu siebt. 
Mehr als 10 Mitfahrer wäre nicht mehr so toll (->Pausenmanagement)
Das 2 Frauen mitfahren, muss nicht besonderes erwähnt werden.  

Ray


----------



## Tobsn (26. April 2007)

rayc schrieb:


> ...Das 2 Frauen mitfahren...



Ok, Trikot wird ausnahmsweise mal ein frisches, sauberes und gebügeltes  angezogen.  
Oder reicht ein Duftbäumchen am Sattel.


----------



## Callimero (26. April 2007)

hi ray und heimliche mitleser!

grundsätzlich hät ich schon lust da mitzufahren, aber... 1.mai  da schaff ichs nich um 9 in jugenheim zu sein, ohne zwischendurch mal schlafend vom rad zu fallen. ich werd mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt und würde dir dann kurzfristig per sms bescheid sagen!

@all: ich kann euch allen nur raten mal mit dem winterpokal-king ray ne tour zu fahren! super streckenführung, ganz ohne verfahren! fahrspaß bergauf und bergab! für alle was dabei. lasst euch nich beängstigen von der WP-krone, ray fährt bei so ner tour niemand kaputt! 
so, wenn jetzt nich massenhaft zusagen kommen, dann weiß ich auch nich 

bis die tage

flo


----------



## Schwarzer Biker (26. April 2007)

...ich hab leider am 1. Mai keine Zeit - außerdem sind mir die km und hm doch etwas zu arg. Was mich interessiert, ist der Ausschnitt "Neunkirchen-Rodenstein". Bin da neulich gewesen und würde da schon gerne mal nen paar Trails abfahren. Also evtl. findet sich ja hierfür mal ne Gruppe zusammen? Werd am besten die Tage mal nen Thread erstellen.
Naja, gestern auf´m Weg zum Frankenstein hat´s mir die Schaltung zerhauen und ich kriegs nicht wieder hin. Hoffe mal, daß mein Laden die Tage mal Zeit hat nachzuschauen...

aber Euch mal viel Spaß dann!

Stefan


----------



## Veloziraptor (26. April 2007)

Auch wenn die Touren Angebote für den 1. Mai immer verlockender werden: ich kann immer noch nicht


----------



## rayc (26. April 2007)

Schwarzer Biker schrieb:


> .Was mich interessiert, ist der Ausschnitt "Neunkirchen-Rodenstein". Bin da neulich gewesen und würde da schon gerne mal nen paar Trails abfahren.


Hallo stefan es gibt 2 Abfahrten nach Rodenstein runter die interessant sind.

Die einfachere (aber sehr schön) ist mit FC-V markiert. In der TF20-5 ist diese noch mit den weissen Balken markiert!

Die, welche wir fahren werden, ist in keiner Karte verzeichnet. Mehr sage ich nicht dazu. 

Eine weitere Abfahrt geht über das gelbe Qudrat (wie in TF20-2 oder-5 verzeichnet und nicht neuer Markierung folgen!) zur Freiheit runter.

Auf der anderen Seite der Neunkircher Höhe Richtung Westen gibt es ebenfalls 2 nette Trails.
Der eine startet an der Wildfrauenhütte (Einstieg über L2, start hinter der Hütte, siehe TF20-2) (Highlight: bemoosste Felsstufen, die um die Ecke gehen) und der andere ist mit L3 markiert (nördlicher Zweig).
Auch die Abfahrt nach Süden von der Neunkirchner Höhe nach Winterkasten ist nett (rotes Quadrat). Dann gibt es noch einen trail Richtung Modau Quelle. Der Kusspfad (Lehrpfad) ist auch noch erwähneswert.
Ein schöner kurzer  Trail, in der Nähe des Gipfels wurde durch Abholzungen komplett zerstörrt .   

Mehr kenne ich dann aber auch nicht in dieser Ecke. 

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (26. April 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Touren Angebote für den 1. Mai immer verlockender werden: ich kann immer noch nicht



Schade, da kann man nichts machen.
Wohl mit den Bollerwagen unterwegs? 
Hätte zumindest eine gewisse Traditions-Charakter.
Wer auf Bier   nicht verzichten kann/möchte, kann ja seine Trinkblase damit befüllen  

Ich habe wegen der üblichen 1.Mai Traditionen versucht möglichst viele Wege zu wählen, auf denen ein Bollerwagen nicht durch kommt   

Ray


----------



## Veloziraptor (26. April 2007)

Nein, entgegen aller Tradition nehme ich meine Vaterpflichten wahr und verbringe das verlängerte Wochenende mit meiner Tochter an der Ostsee. 

Öhm, falls ihr in die Nähe der Thingstätte kommt! GROSSEN BOGEN. Sonst braucht ihr alle jeweils einen Satz neuer Reifen. Da feiern immer zig tausend Menschen die Walpurgisnacht und zerdebber eben so viele Flaschen. D.h. für mich: die nächsten 3 Monate kein Heiligenberg mehr


----------



## rayc (30. April 2007)

Langsam wird die Gruppe recht groß.
Wir sind jetzt zu zwölft 

Tobsn, du kannst die CD mitbringen, die beiden sind dabei, oder war das andersrum?

Ich schick edir gleich meine Handynr. für alle Fälle.
Sag hier kurz Bescheid ob du kommst.

Ray


----------



## Tobsn (30. April 2007)

rayc schrieb:


> Sag hier kurz Bescheid ob du kommst.



BESCHEID


----------



## rayc (30. April 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> BESCHEID





Habe PM erhalten.

Bis morgen
Ray


----------



## Tobsn (1. Mai 2007)

Danke an den Guide und die Mitfahrer.  
Hat richtig Laune gemacht.
Nur die Pause etwas später und nicht schon nach 23km von 80km.  

Gruß : winken: 

Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (1. Mai 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Danke an den Guide und die Mitfahrer.
> Hat richtig Laune gemacht.
> Nur die Pause etwas später und nicht schon nach 23km von 80km.
> 
> ...



Sind es doch 80 km geworden?
Man sollte dazu sagen, das wir auf den ersten 23 km 1000 Hm erkämpft haben (im welligen Profil).
12:00 für Mittag fand ich angemessen, aber da hat jeder andere Gewohnheiten.
Ich gehe davon aus das es um 13:00 voller gewesen wäre.

So, die Verlust-Liste:
En weibliches Knie blutig und geprellt (Gute Besserung blackbike)
Eine blutige Wunde am Bauch von Yvusch. (bauchfreies Top dürfte ersteinaml tabu sein, wird bestimmt blau), nachdem ein Ast im Vorderrad sie zum Abstieg über den Lenker bewegt hat.
Männer haben keinen schaden davon getragen.
Ich war Plattenkönig mit 2 stück (Loch im Mantel, der Reifen wandert in die Tonne, versprochen. Vorderrad sieht nicht besser aus) Danke für den zweiten Flicken, Tobsn  .
Ein Umwerfer und 2 Schaltwerke haben Schaden davon getragen im Umfeld des Wildfrauentrails.

Den wasserführende Bachtrail durch den Reichenbach werde ich nächstes Mal etwas optimieren (weniger im Bach fahren, die Umfahrung habe ich gesehen, war mir aber nicht sicher wo sie hingeht, bin da letztes Mal bei einer Nachttour runter).
Der Raupensteintrail, war gut zugewachsen, war im Dezember trotzt Nässe besser fahrbar, wird komplett gestrichen.

Das timing der Tour war das größte Problem, was bei 12 Leuten zu erwarten war. Wir haben das Zeitlimit trotzdem nur leicht überschritten.
Irgenwie wollte keiner mehr ab Malchen Trails fahren, konnte ich echt nicht verstehen  

Bilder haben wir leider nur wenige gemacht, ich werden mal die besten online stellen. 
Ich habe nur welche unterhalb vom Riesensarg, am Wildfrauentrail und in der Rinne gemacht.
Wer noch welche gemacht hat...

Ray


----------



## Tobsn (2. Mai 2007)

rayc schrieb:


> Sind es doch 80 km geworden?...


Waren fast genau 80 km und 2500 Hm.  



rayc schrieb:


> ...So, die Verlust-Liste:
> En weibliches Knie blutig und geprellt (Gute Besserung blackbike)
> Eine blutige Wunde am Bauch von Yvusch. (bauchfreies Top dürfte ersteinaml tabu sein, wird bestimmt blau), nachdem ein Ast im Vorderrad sie zum Abstieg über den Lenker bewegt hat....



Von mir auch gute Besserung.  



rayc schrieb:


> ...Irgenwie wollte keiner mehr ab Malchen Trails fahren, konnte ich echt nicht verstehen ...



Das stimmt so nicht.  
Es wären schon einige gefahren, aber da wir auf die Angeschlagenen Rüchsicht genommen haben, sind wir direkt gefahren. 
Und das ist auch richtig so.  

Gruß 

Tobias


----------

